# Steinhart accuracy ?



## asr53

Just discovered the steinhart brand, not seen to many but like the look, i like the ceramic sub looking watch, what is the accuracy like on steinhart watches, i know they are not chronometers, but would love to know how accurate & reliable before purchase thanks in advance.


----------



## ridavey

I have the ocean one ceramic and it's running about +3-4 seconds per day. Which I think is pretty good.


----------



## asr53

Thanks thats very good to know, i am amazed on how cheap the watches are, you get a lot of watch for your money, best analogy would be similiar to chris ward i guess !


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

My bronze diver is running at +2 seconds per day.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88

If you go to the Steinhart site and check-out their Divers, you'll notice there are a variety of ETA movements (2824-2, 2824-2 Elabore, 2892-A2 Top, 2893-2, etc...)
Just purchased an Ocean Vintage GMT with the 2893-2 almost a month ago (my first Stein) and its been running +/- 2sec per day...
Also now have a 44-Vintage Pilot (ETA 2824-2 Elabore) giving +/- 1-2sec per day...
Like anything, I'm sure _'results-will-vary'_... but I've been very impressed with both the quality and accuracy (not to mention the 'looks') of the Steinhart watches... only NEGATIVE is the Bank Account!


----------



## asr53

Thanks for replies, sounds good.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

My Soprod powers Ocean 1 titanium is about -5 sec or slightly less per day. My 2824 powered O1V was about the same. Both have been more accurate then the two Oris' I had. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt

My 4 years old OVM is running +1s/day on a full wind and about -1s/day when the mainspring is nearly unwound.

The "engine" inside is an ETA 2824-2 élaboré, the OVM is by far the most accurate while the "cheapest" watch of my little stable.


----------



## asr53

Thanks very impressive for a none COSC watch.


----------



## Mojo289

Be warned!!! One purchase and you will keep getting sucked into the Steiny vortex! Very difficult to extricate later


----------



## GZee88

Ditto to that!


----------



## Vlciudoli

I have two, each have been subject to significant repair, outlined elsewhere. 

One is running minus 13 a day, the other minus 6


----------



## aklance

I have 2, a GMT and an OVR I got 2months ago. Both I would classify as near perfect and each gain 1 sec or less a day. You can't do better for the money anywhere IMHO. Ordering direct from Steinhart was quick and easy.


----------



## isitauthentic

Just got my ETA based titanium 500, it is running about +4-5 seconds a day.
Hands down my favorite watch in my collection along with the Glycine Combat Vintage(cream dial)


----------



## richtel

At the end of the day, Steinhart will have very little impact on the accuracy. The bare ebauche movement (assuming non-COSC) will be certified from the factory as having a certain baseline accuracy and variance and be assembled into the case. If the assembly process includes a rate check (and it might well not!), then that'll be just to ensure the movement is running within specification- and that would be a fairly wide +/- 15 or 20 seconds. It is possible to do better by regulating the movement to average out positional variance but there is no guarantee it'll stay like that across all extremes of temperature and position- and it will likely vary over time. If a watch is consitently plus 14 seconds per day, day after day, that's good- it's performing just as well as a watch at plus 2 seconds per day, and a little regulation might make it a little better... but you'd not expect Steinhart to do that.


----------



## asr53

richtel said:


> At the end of the day, Steinhart will have very little impact on the accuracy. The bare ebauche movement (assuming non-COSC) will be certified from the factory as having a certain baseline accuracy and variance and be assembled into the case. If the assembly process includes a rate check (and it might well not!), then that'll be just to ensure the movement is running within specification- and that would be a fairly wide +/- 15 or 20 seconds. It is possible to do better by regulating the movement to average out positional variance but there is no guarantee it'll stay like that across all extremes of temperature and position- and it will likely vary over time. If a watch is consitently plus 14 seconds per day, day after day, that's good- it's performing just as well as a watch at plus 2 seconds per day, and a little regulation might make it a little better... but you'd not expect Steinhart to do that.


Thats why its good to get feedback that folk that have the watch, and as you can see from the posts, it seems only a few seconds which i think is excellent across the board, there will always be some that report different accuracy, but on the whole they seem to perform excellent.


----------



## Riker

A couple have mentioned but just keep in mind that the movements used by Steinhart already have a certain standard they should adhere too directly from the factory. What Steinhart does is minimal (apart from a functioning & regulation check) so ultimately each movement should be functioning within set guidelines. If the odd movement is out of whack then it is not likely Steinharts fault (same said for every other brand) & more likely just one of those things that can happen to a mechanical movement from time to time but they"ll fix it. If it is Steinharts fault which from my many years around them is extremely minimal then they'll fix it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Yes, just one out those things that happen to mechanical watches (in the mail)...?


----------



## kelt

My OVM dlc has a 2824-2 "élaboré" engine, it is running at +1/-1 second per day depending on the mainspring being near full wind, however it did not come that way, it was at 9s/day when I bought it second hand in 2013, I regulated it myself, several times when I mistreated it (fall on a tilled floor, log splitting with sledge hammer.....).


----------



## asr53

Thanks.


----------



## pieterg

My OT500 with ETA2892A2 does +1.0s /day after a week of measuring


----------



## nemorior

My OT500 with the Soprod movement is also within COSC standards, usually 1-2sec fast per day.


----------



## Dalen

I have a nav b premium with the 2892-A2. It's easily the most accurate automatic I've ever owned, running maybe 30sec fast a month.


----------



## Ticonderoga

asr53 said:


> Just discovered the steinhart brand, not seen to many but like the look, i like the ceramic sub looking watch, what is the accuracy like on steinhart watches, i know they are not chronometers, but would love to know how accurate & reliable before purchase thanks in advance.


Two years on (O1 GMT), I set it to the atomic clock and kept weekly notes:

1 week +10
2nd week +8
3rd week +5
4th week +2
5th week -1
6th week +4
7th week +3
8th week +2

I'm not talking +2 seconds for the week, I mean, after 2 months, I'm at +2

When I first got it, it was regularly +8 to +10 seconds per day. There has always been a debate over a "break in" period but I have to say, I see it. Not sure if maybe the oil gels a bit or the gears soften but it is as accurate as I can see.


----------



## GZee88

My *O1-GMT* is still 'new' (only 3wks old)... using Official US NIST Time, for the *past week* its come in at *+24sec*, or about *3+sec/day*... 
which for me, needless to say is Excellent.
My new *44-Vintage Titan* (week+ old) is coming in at about *+2sec/day*...
Been alternating between wearing both watches _on-and-off_ during the day... again, very happy with the accuracy of both.


----------



## paulyosh

The ETA OT500 I've been wearing for the last 3 days has lost about a second, wearing it 24/7. Amazing accuracy, I'd say...


----------



## RaphH

My Apolon looses 2 secs per _week. _My ovm gains 10 secs a day. My others steinharts are in between.


----------



## Ramones74

I just purchased the Titan NavB and it's running at +2.6 sec per day. Really pleased...


----------



## dlee525

first one I bought, O1VR, it loses a second during the day, gains it back at night, over a week it loses no time. 
second one, OT500, gains about 2-3 seconds a day, I'm happy
third one, Nav-B, was fast about 11-12 seconds a day, I opened it up and adjusted the regulator, got it to +2 a day. After a week, as people here said, it settled down a bit and ended up (after i adjusted the regulator) to about -2 or -3 seconds a day, so I opened it back and adjusted it again, now about +4 a day. I'm just going to leave it alone and call it a day...


----------



## kelt

dlee525 said:


> first one I bought, O1VR, it loses a second during the day, gains it back at night, over a week it loses no time.
> second one, OT500, gains about 2-3 seconds a day, I'm happy
> third one, Nav-B, was fast about 11-12 seconds a day, I opened it up and adjusted the regulator, got it to +2 a day. After a week, as people here said, it settled down a bit and ended up (after i adjusted the regulator) to about -2 or -3 seconds a day, so I opened it back and adjusted it again, now about +4 a day. I'm just going to leave it alone and call it a day...


The fine regulation screw has graduation marks, it's 5 to 6 seconds change between two marks.


----------



## davloh

My OVM LE ran +20 sec. for the first my first two weeks of ownership. A little over +1 sec. a day. Needless to say I was astounded.


----------



## iBlake

My OC1 Green is doing -4 sec per day.


----------



## Travelinman

To add another voice to the chorus my Ocean One black is running at just around 2 sec + / day. I am astounded at the accuracy of this watch which contains the 2824-2 Elabore movement! I was a little leery at 1st about buying into this brand but after reading what others had posted I felt reassured. I was very close to jumping into the Christopher Ward bandwagon, but then realized the value offered by the Steinhart brand is hard to beat. To think you can get a Steiny for around 500 bucks and it contains the same movement as a Tudor Black Bay for about 5 times more. Does that make the Tudor 5 times beter than a Steinhart? Many of us think not...


----------



## sefrcoko

Travelinman said:


> To think you can get a Steiny for around 500 bucks and it contains the same movement as a Tudor Black Bay for about 5 times more. Does that make the Tudor 5 times beter than a Steinhart? Many of us think not...


I don't disagree with the main thrust of your post, but just to be fair the price of the Tudor is not necessarily driven by the movement alone; fit, finish, materials, etc. all play a part of the higher cost. The Tudor 2824 is also customized in-house and uses Top grade if I'm not mistaken, compared to the Elabore grade used in the Ocean black. I'm not saying this necessarily justifies the higher cost, only pointing out some of the differences. Steinhart still makes one heck of a watch for the money


----------



## Ticonderoga

Ticonderoga said:


> Two years on (O1 GMT), I set it to the atomic clock and kept weekly notes:
> 
> 1 week +10
> 2nd week +8
> 3rd week +5
> 4th week +2
> 5th week -1
> 6th week +4
> 7th week +3
> 8th week +2
> 
> I'm not talking +2 seconds for the week, I mean, after 2 months, I'm at +2
> 
> When I first got it, it was regularly +8 to +10 seconds per day. There has always been a debate over a "break in" period but I have to say, I see it. Not sure if maybe the oil gels a bit or the gears soften but it is as accurate as I can see.


Been doing some home renovations and the casio plastic watch hasn't left my arm all week. And so, the O1 GMT ran down.

I thought I'd give it a test: I wound it up (by crown) and laid it on the table and I've been winding it each day for two days now. Checked it at 48 hours: +4

or, +2 per day off the wrist.

On another note, I notice a lot of us find better accuracy over time - somewhat confounding the idea that it is a "fact" (according to some) that watches don't have a "break in" period.


----------



## GZee88

Agree Ti...
Bought a new *Tudor Ranger *over a year ago... Out of the box ran about *+5-7*sec/day fast... after three months dropped down to *+3-4*/day... now its at *+1-2*.
I'm sure all watches are different, but my experience has been there probably is some 'break-in' period...
What's scary is my one-month old *Ocean Vintage GMT* is at *+3-4*/day... and my *44-Vintage Nav B* is at *+1*... if they get any better, I don't know if I can take it!


----------



## kelt

Travelinman said:


> ...../ To think you can get a Steiny for around 500 bucks and it contains the same movement as a Tudor Black Bay for about 5 times more. Does that make the Tudor 5 times beter than a Steinhart? Many of us think not...


The quality of the Steinhart Ocean One models is great at bargain price, but it's not in the same league as the Tudor black Bay.

The movement installed in the early Tudor Black Bay was not the "run of the mill" ETA 2824, it was assembled in house at Rolex's with a different regulation system among other changes to the ETA design.


----------



## eeyore.uk

I too have recently brought an OVM. For the first 2 or 3 weeks it was running on average -2 seconds a day, but after not timing for a week, when i resumed, the accuracy had gone down to on average -0.8 seconds a day and has held that for the last 2 weeks! all these measurements are whilst being worn and taken off at night (no winder). As this was my first mech-auto watch, i am amazed at the accuracy of Steinharts.


----------



## eulersidentity

I had a Steinhart Ocean One and the accuracy was very bad. There was no accuracy at all with the watch running ±40 seconds a day. The watch was stolen and I was not upset that much.


----------



## kelt

eulersidentity said:


> I had a Steinhart Ocean One and the accuracy was very bad. There was no accuracy at all with the watch running ±40 seconds a day. The watch was stolen and I was not upset that much.


Interesting post,

You joined Watchuseek in May 2015, and your first and only message until today was not about a purported inaccurate Ocean One but a Sales pitch about another Steinhart model :think:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-steinhart-st-10-limited-edition-eu-1950226.html#post16434938



eulersidentity said:


> FS: Steinhart St-10 limited edition, EU
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I've got a Steinhart St-10 limited edition for sale .


----------



## onek00lj4y

my ocean one is running at +1 sec a day.


----------



## Travelinman

Agreed! Of course the value of the watch isn't based on movement alone. I have never held a Tudor in hand though I find them to be very nice, desirable pieces and maybe I will own one some day. If I had a gripe to make about the O1B it is definitely with the fit & finsih of the bracelet which I'm not all that impressed with actually. I believe I will be seeking out an alternative at some point and hopefully that will allow me to enjoy the watch even more! I certainly am impressed now with the accuracy of the movement and find the watch overall a pretty good value though.



sefrcoko said:


> I don't disagree with the main thrust of your post, but just to be fair the price of the Tudor is not necessarily driven by the movement alone; fit, finish, materials, etc. all play a part of the higher cost. The Tudor 2824 is also customized in-house and uses Top grade if I'm not mistaken, compared to the Elabore grade used in the Ocean black. I'm not saying this necessarily justifies the higher cost, only pointing out some of the differences. Steinhart still makes one heck of a watch for the money.


----------



## stebesplace

Ocean 44 here. Running at +4.5s/24. Watch still needs to settle a few more weeks, so we'll see if that improves. I'd like that to drop down to +2. Also, Travelinman, I'd be curious if Ginault would sell their bracelets since they have the nice glide lock setup, since the OEM Steinhart oyster is so-so. I actually bypassed the bracelet on my 44, and put the OEM Steinhart rubber strap on which is extremely comfortable.


----------



## Ticonderoga

1 week on - not wearing it, just sitting on the dresser & hand winding each day

7 days = +6


----------



## Travelinman

stebesplace said:


> Ocean 44 here. Running at +4.5s/24. Watch still needs to settle a few more weeks, so we'll see if that improves. I'd like that to drop down to +2. Also, Travelinman, I'd be curious if Ginault would sell their bracelets since they have the nice glide lock setup, since the OEM Steinhart oyster is so-so. I actually bypassed the bracelet on my 44, and put the OEM Steinhart rubber strap on which is extremely comfortable.


I'm not familiar with Ginault bracelets but I guess I'll have to look them up. I'm not usually a fan of rubber bracelets but I may consider one for my O1B as I want to wear it as a daily and not so much as a dressier piece (which it can certainly be as well). Thanks for the info...


----------



## kelt

The Ginault Ocean Rover has a 20mm lug width, Steinhart Ocean models are 22mm same as the Tudor Black Bay who has the one of the best bracelet clasp available on the market (ceramic locking balls).


----------



## Ticonderoga

I wore it on day 8 and the +6 dropped to +4...

needless to say, it is an accurate automatic


----------



## titloveyou

owned 7 Steiny so far:
O1 GMT 6+/day
O2 White 4-/day
Apollon +5/day
O1 titan Soprod +6/day
O1 dual time vintage -5/day
O1 blue ETA 2892 +6/day
O1 titan ETA 2892 -5/day


----------



## RaphH

kelt said:


> The quality of the Steinhart Ocean One models is great at bargain price, but it's not in the same league as the Tudor black Bay.
> 
> The movement installed in the early Tudor Black Bay was not the "run of the mill" ETA 2824, it was assembled in house at Rolex's with a different regulation system among other changes to the ETA design.


I am not sure what "not in the same league" means in this context. Most of my Steinharts are within Cosc specs, as my BB: pretty much in the same league if you ask me.


----------



## ridavey

Running +1.1 s/d over 7 days. Very pleased with that.


----------



## sefrcoko

RaphH said:


> I am not sure what "not in the same league" means in this context. Most of my Steinharts are within Cosc specs, as my BB: pretty much in the same league if you ask me.


It's not just about timing. Think build quality and materials, work that goes movement, etc. Just because two watches run at +1 doesn't mean they are essentially the same.


----------



## RaphH

sefrcoko said:


> It's not just about timing. Think build quality and materials, work that goes movement, etc. Just because two watches run at +1 doesn't mean they are essentially the same.


You might be right. But in the context of this thread (that's why I wrote "in this context"), ie accuracy, the only thing that matters is "timing". And it happens that, as far as accuray goes, my Steinies and my BBs are in the same league, its a physical measurement.


----------



## sefrcoko

RaphH said:


> You might be right. But in the context of this thread (that's why I wrote "in this context"), ie accuracy, the only thing that matters is "timing". And it happens that, as far as accuray goes, my Steinies and my BBs are in the same league, its a physical measurement.


You are right about the timing aspect, but the post you replied to was itself replying to a post about the BB not being worth 5x the cost of a Steiny simply because the timing was similar. As kelt correctly pointed out, the bb is in another league in this context (or put differently, timing is not enough to judge the price difference).


----------



## fendushi

I've been wearing my Ocean 1 ceramic.

+2 seconds a day. 

+32 seconds after 16 days. Been wearing it everyday.

Awesome accuracy.


----------



## GZee88

Ditto on the 'awesome accuracy'... 
Been wearing my _Nav B 44-Vintage_ non-stop for four days... +3 sec for the four... ridiculous!!


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

If I wear my OT500 ETA movement continuously it can be weeks before I need to adjust the time, If I lay it flat it gains. I expect it is something to do with the way gravity works.


----------



## sefrcoko

Vintage GMT running at +4 over the last few days. OTi500 at +6 and OVM Maxi LE at +5. Consistent


----------



## GZee88

Ditto... My O1 Vintage GMT (one month old) running about +3-4sec/day.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> If I wear my OT500 ETA movement continuously it can be weeks before I need to adjust the time, If I lay it flat it gains. I expect it is something to do with the way gravity works.


I had read here at WUS that an automatic with say a 2 day reserve, will run faster on the 2nd day. So, if you only wear it every other day, it will gain more time than if you wear it every day. Something about, there is less tension because the mainspring is night as tight and the escapement has less drag ~ not sure if I remember it correctly, but something to that effect.

And so, I suppose that the folks at Steiny and other watch manufacturers know if the watch is +3 on the table, under normal wear, it might be dead on. They probably regulate the watches to get the best accuracy when worn.


----------



## castlk

My OVM V2.0 with the ETA 2824-2 Elabore movement runs at +1 second per day, amazing accuracy and a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## lvt

Wore my O1 Pepsi for the 10th day consecutively, the accuracy is consistent, somewhere between 1~2s per day. I couldn't be happier with that.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL

My Ocean Vintage Red is running at +2.8 SPD, very pleased with it.


----------



## GZee88

In reading some stats by a independent, non-commercial co answering the question... _"What is a reasonable expectation of accuracy from a wristwatch?"_... It seems for a* 'mechanical/automatic non-certified'* watch, seconds loss-gained/per day... *
+/- 2sec is Best*... *+5-10sec is Typical*... *+10 and above is Worst*...
So, if you are to go by this, most *Steinharts* are performing Very Well regarding accuracy.
IMO, if you're spending *$500-1000 *for a watch, accuracy of *10sec/day or under* would be my expectation... *above +10-15* and I'm not real happy... but that's me.


----------



## asr53

Me to, i use to think only watches that were COSC certified were only worth considering, but have found that my cheap seiko/citizen watches are within COSC speaks at +3 seconds a day, although the high end watches like rolex & Brietling all have COSC rating, its just a marketing ploy.


----------



## sefrcoko

asr53 said:


> Me to, i use to think only watches that were COSC certified were only worth considering, but have found that my cheap seiko/citizen watches are within COSC speaks at +3 seconds a day, although the high end watches like rolex & Brietling all have COSC rating, its just a marketing ploy.


COSC is a certification that a watch meets certain specs and has been tested accordingly. No more, no less. So it's not merely a marketing trick, but at the same time it doesn't mean that non-COSC watches necessarily keep worse time either. The truth is somewhere in between...COSC does mean something, but it's also often overhyped in my mind too


----------



## asr53

Well i came to that conclusion not by just reading what others say about other brands wether that be high end or not, for me i have some cheap seikos that run about +2-3 seconds a day none COSC as well, companies like Rolex & Breitling although excellent watches include COSC because attention to detail is critical, that be Accuracy and components hence high prices.


----------



## Watchfreek

A common misconception about the standard of and COSC certification of a movement amongst amateur watch enthusiasts relates to its "accuracy". More specifically, the amount the movement's time measurement deviates from a constant measure of time in any given 24 hours. It is actually just one of the metrics used in COSC certification and it is NOT THE most important. COSC is more concerned about "precision" instead of "accuracy". To the regular watch owner, especially those with multiple watches and therefore adjusts their watch each time they wear it, accuracy may be all that matters but to the professionals in the field or for those who need to rely on their watches to keep precise time (which is virtually no one given technology advancements since the establishment of institutions like COSC), accuracy is just one aspect of a watch's performance. 

As many here can attest, Steinhart have managed to regulate (whether intentionally or unintentionally) their movements to within COSC ACCURACY standards. It is highly possible and it is definitely one of the value adds that the brand provides. I can however attest, through personally testing multiple watches over an extended period of time (almost 10 months) that the movements in Steinharts, even the Top grade ones, are unable meet precision standards or maintain their accuracy as well as COSC certified or higher grade movements, especially over time. So, whether COSC certification is hype is a matter of perspective. Having said that, Steinhart watches DO NOT (and cannot for obvious reasons) match or exceed more expensive or certified watches in performance (or quality) but then they do not purport to do so. What is important is whether they meet YOUR needs and expectations . If they do, enjoy your timepieces.

As for COSC certification, does any one really need a 1,000bhp, 300+mph roadhugging supercar for transportation? Are its performance stats overrated, just because you can't ever use or ever get to experience them in real life? Hardly. All too often people see things from only their own perspective, fail to understand the way professionals in the industry see it, and then accuse them of creating "marketing hype", "excuses for a premium price tag"etc...... Its great that one is satisfied with their purchase, but it is very sad when one has to diss something else they don't fully understand to justify their choice.


----------



## kelt

The validity of COSC certification is voided by the first movement service, unless it is returned to COSC to be re-certified at owner(s expenses. 

When new (2012) my OVM dlc was not very accurate, 9s/day off! I decided to regulate it myself after a fall on a hard floor, and after much tinkering it has been at +1s/day for more than 3 years now.

Many movement type have a potential for accuracy if regulated, high quality built one keep the potential longer.


----------



## jhkaplan

My Ocean 1 Vintage is running about -15 seconds a day and my Nav B is running about -10 seconds/day. Not too bad for me, since I only wear them one day or so then switch so I have to rewind and reset the watch each day.


----------



## blundell

My Unitas 6497 movement is very accurate.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Watchfreek said:


> A common misconception about the standard of and COSC certification of a movement amongst amateur watch enthusiasts relates to its "accuracy". More specifically, the amount the movement's time measurement deviates from a constant measure of time in any given 24 hours. It is actually just one of the metrics used in COSC certification and it is NOT THE most important. COSC is more concerned about "precision" instead of "accuracy". To the regular watch owner, especially those with multiple watches and therefore adjusts their watch each time they wear it, accuracy may be all that matters but to the professionals in the field or for those who need to rely on their watches to keep precise time (which is virtually no one given technology advancements since the establishment of institutions like COSC), accuracy is just one aspect of a watch's performance.
> 
> As many here can attest, Steinhart have managed to regulate (whether intentionally or unintentionally) their movements to within COSC ACCURACY standards. It is highly possible and it is definitely one of the value adds that the brand provides. I can however attest, through personally testing multiple watches over an extended period of time (almost 10 months) that the movements in Steinharts, even the Top grade ones, are unable meet precision standards or maintain their accuracy as well as COSC certified or higher grade movements, especially over time. So, whether COSC certification is hype is a matter of perspective. Having said that, Steinhart watches DO NOT (and cannot for obvious reasons) match or exceed more expensive or certified watches in performance (or quality) but then they do not purport to do so. What is important is whether they meet YOUR needs and expectations . If they do, enjoy your timepieces.
> 
> As for COSC certification, does any one really need a 1,000bhp, 300+mph roadhugging supercar for transportation? Are its performance stats overrated, just because you can't ever use or ever get to experience them in real life? Hardly. All too often people see things from only their own perspective, fail to understand the way professionals in the industry see it, and then accuse them of creating "marketing hype", "excuses for a premium price tag"etc...... Its great that one is satisfied with their purchase, but it is very sad when one has to diss something else they don't fully understand to justify their choice.


That's like saying that Ferrari is better than Corvette because its RPM is more steady at idle or at 5,000 RPMs. If they both can go from 0-100 in the same time, who cares who has a smoother idle.

COSC "precision standards" mean nothing. Why? Because no one uses a mechanical watch to precisely measure anything. You use your iPhone if you need to be so "precise."

It is a marketing ploy because all that really matters in the end is how often I have to unscrew the crown to adjust the time.


----------



## Watchfreek

Ticonderoga said:


> That's like saying that Ferrari is better than Corvette because its RPM is more steady at idle or at 5,000 RPMs. If they both can go from 0-100 in the same time, who cares who has a smoother idle.
> 
> COSC "precision standards" mean nothing. Why? Because no one uses a mechanical watch to precisely measure anything. You use your iPhone if you need to be so "precise."
> 
> It is a marketing ploy because all that really matters in the end is how often I have to unscrew the crown to adjust the time.


You're NOT reading or understanding my comment properly. I already said it is only applicable, hence a marketing ploy if you buy a watch SPECIFICALLY for that, right? And no, you don't use an iPhone to measure time precisely. There are more precise instruments these days...(i think I mention that too).

Also a very bad analogy there. Firstly, any engine moving at 5000rpm, is at exactly the same 5000rpm - irrespective of whether it is a ferrari, skoda, kia or toyota. I don't get how one can be more steady than the other or better at 5000rpm? Also steadiness at idle is a matter of tuning and nothing to do with performance, which preciseness is a measure of.....there IS a difference.

It appears that you're confusing yourself and perhaps arguing for the sake of arguing (posting?). I strongly suggest you do a bit more reading on the subject matter. There's actually an abundance of information on the internet and watchmaking related literature if ine cared to look for it ?


----------



## Ticonderoga

Watchfreek said:


> You're NOT reading or understanding my comment properly. I already said it is only applicable, hence a marketing ploy if you buy a watch SPECIFICALLY for that, right? And no, you don't use an iPhone to measure time precisely. There are more precise instruments these days...(i think I mention that too).
> 
> Also a very bad analogy there. Firstly, any engine moving at 5000rpm, is at exactly the same 5000rpm - irrespective of whether it is a ferrari, skoda, kia or toyota. I don't get how one can be more steady than the other or better at 5000rpm? Also steadiness at idle is a matter of tuning and nothing to do with performance, which preciseness is a measure of.....there IS a difference.
> 
> It appears that you're confusing yourself and perhaps arguing for the sake of arguing (posting?). I strongly suggest you do a bit more reading on the subject matter. There's actually an abundance of information on the internet and watchmaking related literature if ine cared to look for it 


You're right, I don't understand enough about it and maybe my analogy sucks. But when I hear all this about COSC and precision, it sounds like a bunch of jibber jabber because in the real world, it means nothing. If the watches keep similar time, it is moot.

The only argument I have is this:



Watchfreek said:


> Steinhart watches DO NOT (and cannot for obvious reasons) match or exceed more expensive or certified watches in performance (or quality) but then they do not purport to do so.


If both watches are within 3 seconds at the end of a month, there is no performance difference.


----------



## Watchfreek

Ticonderoga said:


> You're right, I don't understand enough about it and maybe my analogy sucks. But when I hear all this about COSC and precision, it sounds like a bunch of jibber jabber because in the real world, it means nothing. If the watches keep similar time, it is moot.
> 
> The only argument I have is this:
> 
> If both watches are within 3 seconds at the end of a month, there is no performance difference.


That's cool, its all good. Not many people do and only watch geeks care to find out. My point is COSC or other industry standards are methods mostly used by people within the industry to differentiate/rate different movements and yes, the level of performance they're looking at it may not be all that relevant in the real world (these days)...but still some people do care about it and are willing to pay extra for it - to each their own of course.

About the 3 s/d argument (or even 3 second cumulative for particular month), it will only be true if the same result (performance) is achieved under ANY condition - temp, orientation of watch etc. Anyone who's timed their watches knows that many factors will affect the accuracy, and can sometimes have quite a significant impact. Preciseness is what this is all about - afterall, a watch is subjected to different orientations, extent of winding and temps. Wouldn't it still be handy if (in the real world) your watch doesn't vary that much whether its been sitting on your bedside table, on your wrist or sitting in the freezer? So on second thoughts, COSC spec'd or higher rated movements do have some application in some of our regular daily lives too. In the case you'd quoted, I'd be very surprised if the lower grade watch ends up with 3s/m in the next month because it would have been subjected to different conditions compared to the last month.


----------



## Rixter

I have had my Ti 500 for a week now which has the 2892-A2 movement and it is running about +2 secs a day. It is one of the most accurate watches I own.


----------



## asr53

Its been some time since i originally started this thread, but its nice to know most are getting excellent accuracy with there watches thats great, i will probably add the ocean 1 to my collection, for the price its incredible.


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

Titanium 500 13+ sec per week if continually on my wrist, if I take it off and leave it flat at night it gains more. ETA movement. Surprisingly over a period of four weeks continual wear I didn't need to adjust the time at all. (Continual wear is just that)


----------



## imranbecks

My Steinhart GMT is running about +7 since getting it 2 weeks ago. Wore it occasionally and was on the winder for a few days and then wearing it again today, did a check... Its a +7. Not bad.


----------



## asr53

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> Titanium 500 13+ sec per week if continually on my wrist, if I take it off and leave it flat at night it gains more. ETA movement. Surprisingly over a period of four weeks continual wear I didn't need to adjust the time at all. (Continual wear is just that)


Well done good news.


----------



## sefrcoko

Soprod OTi500 still running strong after more than a year. +2-3 seconds per day.


----------



## asr53

Seconds as to minutes well thats good.


----------



## tommyxl

Don't know who regulated my titanium 500 but after 6 weeks continuous use it's off by 3 seconds only...


----------



## lvt

After two months my O1 GMT always runs at +1spd on my wrist or in the crown-up position. When it lays flat it runs slightly faster but still within COSC-like specs.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

My O1B has been +5 or less every day. Recently it has been dead on +- 0.00 SPD (seconds per day) on a couple different measures (not consecutive measurements). According to the Toolwatch measures every 12 hours. I can't wait until they finish programming the upcoming function of being able to see more of your past measures (I would hope to be able to print it at some point...preferably with a timing sheet) It's a cool little program.

My Titanium 500 has been fast +5.0 to +7.0 SPD so far, and I have just gotten my first +- 0.00 SPD. My O1B took around 30 days to settle in at less than +5 SPD. I am looking forward to seeing if the Titanium with it's Top grade movement will be better or the same. I would love to be able to see more than one +-0.00 in a row!! But when you don't get a COSC certified watch, what can you expect. Lol, I am off work anyway, so it's not like I have to be anywhere right now  I highly doubt I will have time to check the accuracy once I am back to work in a week or two  But for now, I am very happy with my Steinahrt's!!!! I have been constantly wearing them, and if I take them off to sleep, I lay them crown up (I think PU, or pendant up if we are getting technical) but I am not positive!  One day I will do the dial up 24 hrs then dial down 24hrs etc etc and see what difference that makes...I am not holding my breath that the results will be the same. I would guess the 3 main positions is what they are regulated in at the factory...if we are VERY lucky...or just one and Gunther sends them off!!! (if anyone can find out that would be interesting)


----------



## clarence500

Mines just about +-10 seconds


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

How long have you had it? Is it your everyday watch?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

I have had a few days where my newest Titanium 500 is about +7 (which is the worst reading so far). But now it's settled back down to +3. It's so hard choosing between the O1B and the OT500. I almost got another one Steinhart last night...but I realized it would be insanely difficult to figure out which one to wear...I don't need that kind of stress in my life  Two watches is more than enough for now...at least until they release some limited edition I want.


----------



## Jack19

I have had excellent accuracy out of my O1Bc and GMTO1. They had other issues, but accuracy isn't one of them.


----------



## N0cturnal

In my opinion this is the best bang for the buck brand!
Doesn't matter which model you pick you will get amazing accuracy.
If not, its because the watchc may be defective.


----------



## RossFraney

Some of the answers here are very promising. Makes you almost question why more expensive movements are really worth it.


----------



## asr53

RossFraney said:


> Some of the answers here are very promising. Makes you almost question why more expensive movements are really worth it.


Because they are better made, with more stringent test, that be Magnetic protection, shocks, accuracy COSC & Master chronometers, various metals used attention to detail, testing with over 1000 tests ect, the list goes on, you pay for what you get with the higher end watches. Steinhart is good as many more cheaper watch manufacturers, but to answer your question yes they are worth it.


----------



## pxl499

asr53 said:


> Because they are better made, with more stringent test, that be Magnetic protection, shocks, accuracy COSC & Master chronometers, various metals used attention to detail, testing with over 1000 tests ect, the list goes on, you pay for what you get with the higher end watches. Steinhart is good as many more cheaper watch manufacturers, but to answer your question yes they are worth it.


I would keep in mind the manufacturing costs as well. There is chance that a mass produced movement with long years of experience (in that particular piece), continuously refined and revised manufacturing processes, very expensive and high end machinery (allowed by the large number of product), tight tolerances, etc. could lead to much higher quality along with much cheaper prices on a mass produced movement than an in house movement which were manufactured in low quantities.

On the other hand, it seems that it is not the goal to keep the quality of a 2824 on high level, maybe because it could jeopardize the upper level market of the brands. Surprisingly the Japanese brands follows this trend to an extent.

It could be because of marketing goals (keep the prices on high making sure these watches will be luxury products), or simply there is not enough demand on the market for comparably priced high quality products. One is perfectly fine with cheap watches, others have no problem with luxury prices and there is just a little market between these. If the latter is the case, however, I cannot see that it is not the consequence of the first one, the marketing goals.

All in all,* with that high prices you pay for inadequate manufacturing processes* caused by wrong business goals. Exactly the same led to the quartz crisis some time ago and it is happening again. Micro brands are unable to keep the costs low because of the very small quantities, big brands do not have interest in it and this is why Steinhart and similar companies are very important. If there will be any change on these in future, you can expect from this kind of brands.


----------



## Bababooey

I have two Ocean 1 GMTs. One runs about +12 sec/day and the other runs <+1sec/day.


----------



## asr53

Honkylips said:


> I have two Ocean 1 GMTs. One runs about +12 sec/day and the other runs <+1sec/day.


Not bad, but i like good accuracy such as a COCS spec or grand seiko spec, although they are far more expensive, on the whole what this has show is that steinhart watches are very good for the price as an all rounder beater.


----------



## Champagne InHand

asr53 said:


> Not bad, but i like good accuracy such as a COCS spec or grand seiko spec, although they are far more expensive, on the whole what this has show is that steinhart watches are very good for the price as an all rounder beater.


Plus a good watchmaker can fine tune a movement on an eta 2983 down to much closer to +/-7 secs per day. The movements come in direct from ETA minus a rotor and after assembled then go out of the meet the basic QC. While not quartz the movement te can't be fine tuned a bit most of he time if that's something you are seeking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojorison_75

I bought my Vintage Red in April and have worn it every day since I got it. According to the WatchCheck app it's running about .2 seconds fast from mid June to last Saturday.

The very first mechanical I bought(Orient) arrived broken, the second one (Steinhart) is so accurate as to be unbelievable. Not a knock on Orient, stuff happens, I just find it amusing that so far I've managed to peg both ends of the spectrum.

I don't check my watch every day anymore, except maybe for a few days after I reset it. After that it's just when I think of it. I also don't worry about worn/not worn, up, down, crown up, etc; but I do always put the watch face up at night when I go to bed. Now I just check it periodically to see how it's doing overall as I wear it everyday. Here's the two runs(first run is broken into two parts) I've done on WatchCheck so far:













View attachment 12416219


----------



## mojorison_75

Sorry about the huge pics. If anyone can tell me how to fix that I'm happy to listen. Here's the most current timing run I've done.


----------



## Watchfreek

Unfortunately your readings are taken at very different times each day, when the watch may have been subjected to very different activities and with the movement being wound to very different extents - all of which will affect the speed of the movement. It's best to take readings at the same time each day and preferably with a pretty consistent pattern of wear every day if you want to see the actual performance of the watch. If all things were relatively consistent and you are still getting such small deviations between each day and with the atomic/internet time, THEN you have a very accurate and precise (consistent) movement. As they currently stand now though, there are too many variables.

Sorry to rain on your parade like that but that is a very common mistake people make when testing their watches. While on the topic, another common mistake is some people like to take the CUMULATIVE deviation of the watch (from say the atomic clock) but a small cumulative deviation may just be the result of say, a huge positive gain on one day and a huge loss another day, which actually means a very imprecise watch. Also, this cumulative result will vary depending on the pattern of use.


----------



## mojorison_75

Yeah, no problem, you're not raining on my parade. That's why included the caveat that I'm not really checking regularly or consistently, so everyone should take those numbers with a grain of salt. 

When I reset my watch I set it by the time that WatchCheck gives and go from there. I reset it on June 18 and right now I'm about 12 seconds fast when checking it against WatchCheck's clock. I'm not overly concerned with how much swing I get day to day or worn/unworn as much as I am general weekly/monthly accuracy, but definitely YMMV. My wife's Hamilton, for example, was reset Saturday and last night was about 30 seconds slow. By my measure it's not as accurate as my OVR, but for all I know(if I understand you correctly) it's just as good or maybe better if I really measured in a more correct and scientific fashion.

Actually thanks for pointing all of that out. You understand it better and explained it all much better than I could.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Watchfreek said:


> Unfortunately your readings are taken at very different times each day, when the watch may have been subjected to very different activities and with the movement being wound to very different extents - all of which will affect the speed of the movement. It's best to take readings at the same time each day and preferably with a pretty consistent pattern of wear every day if you want to see the actual performance of the watch. If all things were relatively consistent and you are still getting such small deviations between each day and with the atomic/internet time, THEN you have a very accurate and precise (consistent) movement. As they currently stand now though, there are too many variables.
> 
> Sorry to rain on your parade like that but that is a very common mistake people make when testing their watches. While on the topic, another common mistake is some people like to take the CUMULATIVE deviation of the watch (from say the atomic clock) but a small cumulative deviation may just be the result of say, a huge positive gain on one day and a huge loss another day, which actually means a very imprecise watch. Also, this cumulative result will vary depending on the pattern of use.


I have a full time graph that puts a watch in ever possible position and Steiny watches run very well. Automatics are meant to have + and - so that at the end of the day it all balances out.

Steinhart used to offer a service where they would get your watch COSC certified and print it on a certification. There are plenty of places that can regulate and do a certification around the globe.

Japanese movements from Grand Seiko are the most accurate mechanical movements right now, but even with Grand Seiko they give you a certification that states this is only certified in Japan and list the barométrica and altitudes.

If you want to be seriously ICD your best bet is a precisionist Quartz movement from Bulova that uses UHF vibration from a tuning fork. Most of their watches are ugly in design and lack sapphire, but can't be beat on the 
+/- 1/1000th of a second per month.

Changing batteries every 2 years is a beast though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

We're all here to learn and share (to the best of our ability anyway). Actually, you do have some consecutive days when measurements were taken at around the same time. Assuming your pattern of wear is consistent during those days, your watch is actually performing very impressively (based on those days anyway).

My experience is Hamilton are generally no better than Steinharts and seem to be more hit and miss in terms of accuracy. My earlier ones (purchased before 2010) seemed to be a lot more accurate out of the box than Hamiltons purchased subsequently.


----------



## Watchfreek

Champagne InHand said:


> I have a full time graph that puts a watch in ever possible position and Steiny watches run very well. Automatics are meant to have + and - so that at the end of the day it all balances out.
> 
> Steinhart used to offer a service where they would get your watch COSC certified and print it on a certification. There are plenty of places that can regulate and do a certification around the globe.
> 
> Japanese movements from Grand Seiko are the most accurate mechanical movements right now, but even with Grand Seiko they give you a certification that states this is only certified in Japan and list the barométrica and altitudes.
> 
> If you want to be seriously ICD your best bet is a precisionist Quartz movement from Bulova that uses UHF vibration from a tuning fork. Most of their watches are ugly in design and lack sapphire, but can't be beat on the
> +/- 1/1000th of a second per month.
> 
> Changing batteries every 2 years is a beast though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, what are batteries?


----------



## Watchfreek

But seriously, I agree..a time grapher or an app that actually listens to the watch is obviously best for measuring performance. Timecheck which I'm also using is only as accurate as how precisely you hit the record button each time. An error of 0.25 seconds could result in result of 6 s/d.


----------



## mojorison_75

Watchfreek said:


> We're all here to learn and share (to the best of our ability anyway). Actually, you do have some consecutive days when measurements were taken at around the same time. Assuming your pattern of wear is consistent during those days, your watch is actually performing very impressively (based on those days anyway).
> 
> My experience is Hamilton are generally no better than Steinharts and seem to be more hit and miss in terms of accuracy. My earlier ones (purchased before 2010) seemed to be a lot more accurate out of the box than Hamiltons purchased subsequently.


I sit behind a desk all day so in general my wear pattern is pretty consistent. If I'm doing something like yard work where I think things might get rough I take it off. I've usually got it on from about 6AM to about 10 or 11pm.

My wife is a nurse so it's certainly possible that her watch(Pilot Day Date) gets bounced around more in a day. She also has days where she doesn't really wear it. After all the research I did I kind of wish her watch had a regular 2834-2 instead of the H40, but then again it's not like the Hamilton has horrible accuracy. By my unscientific take the average method I'd guess about -6 a day, giver or take.

All in all I'm happy with both of them and don't regret buying either.

Champagne InHand,
All I had ever worn was a quartz up until this year, but the coolness of having something that didn't need a battery change and that kept running because I did won over the super duper accuracy that I thought I needed.

Batteries are soooo 1980. 1880 is where it's at! :-d


----------



## Watchfreek

mojorison_75 said:


> After all the research I did I kind of wish her watch had a regular 2834-2 instead of the H40, but then again it's not like the Hamilton has horrible accuracy. By my unscientific take the average method I'd guess about -6 a day, giver or take.


Yes, I believe Hamilton sacrificed accuracy for the much longer power reserve in their H series movements. My Pan Europ, with an H-31 has daily variances that are all over the place, whereas my regular 7750's are very consistent (within half a second between each day). I eliminate the pattern of wear error by keeping the watch in the same position all the time during the testing period and only handwinding it at around the same time each day.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have a few quartz. A couple I used for mountaineering when in the Army as a medic. T-Touches while most guys wore G-Shocks, the a Luminox diver I can wear when trekking through Mexico, Central America, South America or the Islands. 

When I solo travel I go light and cheap. 

Any metallic looking watches make you stick out as a potential target in my experiences. 

But I love the automatics too. I have since I was 15, and worked in the back of a NJ jeweler store and got to know the watchmakers and they hooked me up with a completely rebuilt automatic watch that was all from parts. 

That heartbeat like action won me over and possibly influenced my career in the medical field. 

But after that I always tinkered with watches. I can't help but love almost every one. 

Too bad my eyes aren't great up close and I have a slight tremor in my right arm now, so no more movement work, but I have a friend who's dad is still watchmaking in his 80s and like to toy with any movement as long as it's at his convenience. 

All is good by me. 

I wish I could be around when the Seiko spring automatics are the generic movements and see the great watches people build but I'm surely not going to live another 30+ years. 

I can appreciate the abúlica UHF quartz movements, but they just are not for me either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Champagne InHand said:


> But I love the automatics too. I have since I was 15, and worked in the back of a NJ jeweler store and got to know the watchmakers and they hooked me up with a completely rebuilt automatic watch that was all from parts.
> 
> That heartbeat like action won me over and possibly influenced my career in the medical field.


Priceless!


----------



## 67ViP

Just arrived this morning...gave it a good wind and wearing all day. Running -4 so far off US Naval Observatory Master Clock, I'll keep an eye on it through the next week or so.


----------



## 67ViP

Since this first purchase I've acquired a 39 Pepsi GMT that runs about -2 a day, and in the past week an OVM v3 that's running at +1 a day. The latest version of the 2824-2 being used falls somewhere between an elabore' and top...with incabloc shock absorber and glucydur balance wheel upgrades. This can be seen on YouTube in an inside the ocean one video.


----------



## slorollin

OVM39 #s 769 and 777

No. 769 is amazingly accurate. -1 second/week. I think it is my most accurate watch.
No. 777 runs -4 sec/day so far. I'm actually a little disappointed. It's running COSC specs and it's a let down after seeing 769's performance.


----------



## Mauric

67ViP said:


> Since this first purchase I've acquired a 39 Pepsi GMT that runs about -2 a day, and in the past week an OVM v3 that's running at +1 a day. The latest version of the 2824-2 being used falls somewhere between an elabore' and top...with incabloc shock absorber and glucydur balance wheel upgrades. This can be seen on YouTube in an inside the ocean one video.


Which one do you like more?


----------



## 67ViP

Mauric said:


> 67ViP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this first purchase I've acquired a 39 Pepsi GMT that runs about -2 a day, and in the past week an OVM v3 that's running at +1 a day. The latest version of the 2824-2 being used falls somewhere between an elabore' and top...with incabloc shock absorber and glucydur balance wheel upgrades. This can be seen on YouTube in an inside the ocean one video.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you like more?
Click to expand...

The OVM v3...I haven't wanted to take it off in the two weeks I've had it. Stupid accurate...in fact I've only worn my Omega Seamaster a couple of times. I really like the mil sub motif and the deep coining on the bezel. Would love to see Steinhart offer this one with a gloss black dial, bwg9 lume indexes, and a jubilee bracelet...I'd jump on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## richtel

67ViP said:


> Since this first purchase I've acquired a 39 Pepsi GMT that runs about -2 a day, and in the past week an OVM v3 that's running at +1 a day. The latest version of the 2824-2 being used falls somewhere between an elabore' and top...with incabloc shock absorber and glucydur balance wheel upgrades. This can be seen on YouTube in an inside the ocean one video.


Really? The incabloc is a great addition to an elabore but are you sure about the glucydur ?


----------



## 67ViP

richtel said:


> 67ViP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this first purchase I've acquired a 39 Pepsi GMT that runs about -2 a day, and in the past week an OVM v3 that's running at +1 a day. The latest version of the 2824-2 being used falls somewhere between an elabore' and top...with incabloc shock absorber and glucydur balance wheel upgrades. This can be seen on YouTube in an inside the ocean one video.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The incabloc is a great addition to an elabore but are you sure about the glucydur ?
Click to expand...

That's what the guy in this video says:


----------



## BimmerFan

My Ocean Vintage Red is consistently running at +1.5 spd. This pleases me greatly. I find that my ETA 2824-2 watches are my most accurate.


----------



## Watchfreek

67ViP said:


> That's what the guy in this video says:


He's wrong about the balance wheel. How he can claim to see that it's a glucydur balance wheel while it is spinning baffles me. Both the standard nickel and glucydur are gold in color. The only visual difference is in the shape of the spokes (which can only be seen when the movement is stationary). Fact is none of the elabore grade movements in Steinharts uses the higher grade balance wheel.

In fact, the more current elabore 2824 that Steinhart uses (certainly in the case of the Ocean models) no longer has the Incabloc shock system but with very little, if any, noticeable difference in performance.

A couple of years ago there was a bit of a controversy over one of the brand's models that was claimed to have a TOP grade movement when it was first launched (the OTi500GMT, if I recall correctly). Some customers pointed out that it wasn't a Top grade because it had a nickel balance wheel, as identified by the shape of the spokes on it. This naturally led to a massive outcry and accusations of dishonesty etc and finally a change in the published specs to a "premium" movement (which basically meant it is a little more decorated and not necessarily a top grade movement, hence does not have all the top grade upgraded parts, including the glucydur wheel).

Moral of story - never believe everything you read/see on the internet, where everyone claims to be an expert and even the manufacturer can sometimes make honest (but embarrassing) mistakes in their specs, which i know for a fact was the case with the OTi500GMT.


----------



## 67ViP

Watchfreek said:


> 67ViP said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the guy in this video says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's wrong about the balance wheel. How he can claim to see that it's a glucydur balance wheel while it is spinning baffles me. Both the standard nickel and glucydur are gold in color. The only visual difference is in the shape of the spokes (which can only be seen when the movement is stationary). Fact is none of the elabore grade movements in Steinharts uses the higher grade balance wheel.
> 
> In fact, the more current elabore 2824 that Steinhart uses (certainly in the case of the Ocean models) no longer has the Incabloc shock system but with very little, if any, noticeable difference in performance.
> 
> A couple of years ago there was a bit of a controversy over one of the brand's models that was claimed to have a TOP grade movement when it was first launched (the OTi500GMT, if I recall correctly). Some customers pointed out that it wasn't a Top grade because it had a nickel balance wheel, as identified by the shape of the spokes on it. This naturally led to a massive outcry and accusations of dishonesty etc and finally a change in the published specs to a "premium" movement (which basically meant it is a little more decorated and not necessarily a top grade movement, hence does not have all the top grade upgraded parts, including the glucydur wheel).
> 
> Moral of story - never believe everything you read/see on the internet, where everyone claims to be an expert and even the manufacturer can sometimes make honest (but embarrassing) mistakes in their specs, which i know for a fact was the case with the OTi500GMT.
Click to expand...

Maybe so. According to an ETA grade chart that is published all over the internet and this forum, the 2824-2 Elabore' does not use incabloc, it has etachoc. But that video was made in 2015, changes could have taken place. All I know for sure is that I have an 8 month old Davosa Ternos Professional 500 with 2824-2 standard grade that can't get beyond minus 15-20 seconds a day, and the winding stem broke after minimal wear. I was hesitant about buying the OVM v3 because of this...all my other watches are 2892/93 variants. I took the chance because I really like the visual design and reviews are very favorable. I've worn it basically non-stop since I got it two weeks ago...still running at +1 a day. That's on par with my Omega SMPc, and at almost half the price of the Davosa.


----------



## lvt

If you don't like gambling with accuracy, always buy a watch with Élaboré grade movement. Or even better, a Top grade movement.


----------



## 67ViP

lvt said:


> If you don't like gambling with accuracy, always buy a watch with Élaboré grade movement. Or even better, a Top grade movement.


I Know, but I couldn't get a straight answer out of Davosa until after I bought the thing. I was looking for a good homage and couldn't decide between Davosa & Steinhart...obviously I made the wrong decision. I'm wearing my OVM v3 right now and it's running like a top. Every time I take it off to wear my Omega SMPc, it usually goes back on after a few hours. Would love to see a dressier version with a gloss black dial and bwg9 lume...maybe even the 2892-2 Elabore' Premium movement from the Steinhart Smurf.😁😎


----------



## liquidtension

I just got the OVM v3 a week ago, first it came out as -10 spd, then last night I took my daily reads and it was a min slow... I readjusted the time and now it's reading as -10 spd.. so sure what's wrong with it.. my squale submil has the same movement, and it's running on-time (-0.3 spd) since day one... just luck? Or wait till it "settles down"?


----------



## Champagne InHand

liquidtension said:


> I just got the OVM v3 a week ago, first it came out as -10 spd, then last night I took my daily reads and it was a min slow... I readjusted the time and now it's reading as -10 spd.. so sure what's wrong with it.. my squale submil has the same movement, and it's running on-time (-0.3 spd) since day one... just luck? Or wait till it "settles down"?


Give it time to let all the lubrications to spread. At least 2 weeks. Then if it needs regulation that's when to do it.

Cold, heat, shipping. If it's not better after 2 weeks, something might need to be checked but the elaborated 2824-2 is THE workhorse of the watch world.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

Champagne InHand said:


> Give it time to let all the lubrications to spread. At least 2 weeks. Then if it needs regulation that's when to do it.
> 
> Cold, heat, shipping. If it's not better after 2 weeks, something might need to be checked but the elaborated 2824-2 is THE workhorse of the watch world.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I'm not too concern with it.


----------



## Russell44

Ocean One 39 4 days old -1 second in 4 days, so far so good. My Lorus quartz beater gains a second a week and has a Seiko movement.


----------



## Vindic8

My new Ocean 500 GMT 39 is running +0.33 seconds per day over its first 10 days. Can't complain a bit.



















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell44

After 3 weeks of continual use my Ocean One 39 has maintained it's habits nicely. On my wrist overnight it loses 1 second, face up on the dresser for 9 hours at night gains 1 second. So as you can see it is very easy for me to keep good time regulation simply by varying my overnight wearing habits. These measurements are taken against the atomic clock direct from Time Sync.


----------



## imo

I purchased my OVM new in spring 2016. Wearing it 24x7 since then. It runs -15seconds a day.


----------



## roadcarver

Just picked up a Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT 2, received today from Gnomon. It is running +1 sec so far.

BTW, Gnomon has a lightning fast shipping from Singapore to Canada.


----------



## Shadowlands

My newish Ocean One 39 came from the factory running -.6 SPD, but after getting it back from an out of state jeweler for a couple mods it is running -10 SPD. Any ideas how this happened? I'm sure I can pretty easily get it regulated locally but kind of a pain.


----------



## TAnderson9008

Both my Steinharts run consistently +2-3 seconds per day. Excellent.


----------



## jjspyder

I have 3 Steinharts and they all perform within 2 seconds per day. I consider that fantastic for the price.


----------



## lvt

My 2yo Pepsi runs consistently at +2spd, a performance that usually comes with COSC certified movements.

Very satisfied.


----------



## kenls

I know I'm a Steinhart newbie, however, I am certainly impressed with my first watch from that brand.

Been measuring the accuracy of my 10 year old Fortis B42 Cosmonaut Chronograph & my OVM. Seriously impressed with the accuracy of the latter thus far.

Fortis









OVM


----------



## GMT-man

Steinhart watches are cheap enough to tinker with: I have regulated my Ocean GMT ETA 2893-2 myself (also Certina DS diver with ETA 2824-2) with a small non-magnetic screwdriver. These old fashioned calibers have a simple adjustment screw +- 18 sec or so. You will not hit it exactly first time, but after a few iterations I have been able to make those calibers to run +0.5 to +2 SPD. You can get a proper tool to open the caseback, I simply used what I found in my toolbox: filter retaining ring pliers (might scratch the back if not careful, but reread the first sentence).


----------



## carbon_dragon

My Ocean GMT ETA 2893-2 Elabore is running about +2s/d for its first week. Seems to look very consistent and healthy on the timegrapher too. This and my 2824-2 Bulova Calibrator are the most "consistent" time grapher movements I've seen -- straight lines, good amplitudes, low beat errors, and consistent results over different positions in a general sense. I sent considerable emails to Steinhart asking about accuracy (they take 5 days to respond each time which is a bit annoying) and this is what I got. I had to use google translate to read some of this.

Ok first, they said this:
_Thank you for your inquiry and your interest shown in our watches.

The standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/- 10 seconds/day, the elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/- 7 seconds/day.

The description of the watches always shows which movement is applied. _

They later said that was the information from ETA. Then when it conflicted with some other information they told me, I got this which supposedly was more about what they did.









_... Every time a watch leaves our company, the watch maker are trying to adjust it + 3-5 seconds.

It is not said that it reaches you that way. Sometimes they are getting magnetized on their way. In case you are not satisfied with the accuracy you may send the watch to us
for adjustment.

Trust this information is helpful and remain with_


----------



## litespud

asr53 said:


> Just discovered the steinhart brand, not seen to many but like the look, i like the ceramic sub looking watch, what is the accuracy like on steinhart watches, i know they are not chronometers, but would love to know how accurate & reliable before purchase thanks in advance.


My O1 Vintage Red (ETA 2824-2 elabore) is running ~ -3 SPD. I usually set it + 2 min at the start of the month and let it run until the next month


----------

